
Ether Crawler – A dungeon crawler and challenge market based on Ethereum - phodo
https://github.com/ConsenSys/ether-crawler
======
smellf
I don't quite get it.

Etherium generalizes the bitcoin idea of transactions encoded in the
blockchain, encoding "contracts" instead, which may be a monetary exchange or
any other kind of public agreement.

But what is a "challenge market"? And how does this fit in with a dungeon
crawler? And does the betting aspect just relate to the performance of players
in the game?

~~~
nightpool
The entire logic of the game is encoded in the blockchain.

